# Color Changes



## virtualet (Apr 21, 2009)

For those of you that are curious, here are some pictures of Ramon and the drastic color change that he's gone through in 4 months. He WAS a sable parti colored havanese, but almost all of the brown is gone. We were very lucky to have been given pictures of him as a puppy, so enjoy

Ramon @ 1 week









Ramon @ 2 weeks









Ramon @ 4 weeks









Ramon @ 6 weeks









Ramon @ 3 months

















Ramon @ 4 months

















As you can see, he's lightened up quite a bit. We trimmed his fur just after the 3 month picture, and you can see that the brown is basically gone now. It's strange because at first we wanted him because of the way that he looks, but we're learning that while his looks may change, he's still the same spunky pup. So, for new puppy owners, get a pup based on the temperament, not the looks.


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

He is so beautiful!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww he's so cute!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Ramon is precious! In my mind my Murphy was also a red sable parti but my breeder listed him as white on his AKC papers. Murphy will be one year old in September and you can tell by my avatar that he is now mostly white. The rich red mahogany brown has lightened to a pale champagne. His face is all white except for staining and the only real color left is alot of silver on his ears that was revealed when we had to got him clipped very close to get rid of matts. I loved the way he looked as a pup and I love the way he looks now! Definitely buy personality not coloring. I was well aware because of research that Murphy would undergo dramatic color changes.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's Paco at 9 weeks and Paco today at 19 months. We loved his brown color, but his personality won us over as a pup. We didn't plan on such a light adult dog...but we couldn't be any happier with him than we are!!!! Clearly, with havanese you shouldn't buy based on color.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ramon and Paco are gorgeous. Ramon looks like an adorable teddy bear, and I love Paco's nose color and the tips of his ears. These color changes are amazing! 
Gina


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Here is a picture of Jammies at a 3 weeks old. She really did lighten up! How can you not love that face!!!! (That wasn't really a question..lol)

View attachment 24789
*


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow - such cute dogs!! Ramon is totally gorgeous as are the others! I do wonder where Kipling will end up!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Love to see the 'before & after' photos. I knew that Havs change color and did not have a preference, they are all so sweet.

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

All photographs of your babies are beautiful. I love seeing how they change colors.


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

When I went to look at Drew, there were 3 other boys that had the different brown and red tones to them. (sorry I don't know the exact breeder color) By the time I got there, Drew was the only one left of the bunch. The lady apologized and was afraid I wouldn't want Drew because he was cream and white. Color did not matter to me.I fell in love with his personality. Well, anyways, she had told me that the other boys will most likely change to Drew's color as they get older. Both mom and dad where cream and white also. I saw past litters and they had all changed as they aged. I am amazed how these cuties can change colors. I love looking at all of these before and after pictures.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are pictures of Holly's Murphy when he was 3 weeks old and now.

View attachment 24808
View attachment 24809


----------



## fuzzylittleskosh4 (Aug 17, 2009)

aww he is so sweet my havanese skoshee is 4 years old and he used to be black and white and now he is turning gray and black kind of


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

It makes me wonder what Nala looked like as a pup! I imagined her the same color just smaller but maybe she was totally different!

Great photos. I love them all! 

Annie


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sophie lightened up a lot also. I don't know if it is possible, but next time I will try to find a hav based on coat....less cottony, and hopefully less matting!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Annie Clark said:


> It makes me wonder what Nala looked like as a pup! I imagined her the same color just smaller but maybe she was totally different!
> 
> Great photos. I love them all!
> 
> Annie


Annie, Nala looks alot like my Murphy. He is very light but he has alot of siver and brown on his ears. Nala may have looked alot like Murphy as a puppy.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

The other day I posted a "before" and "after" photo of Paco to show his color change. I thought I should also post a "before" and "after" photo of Luke, whose unusual red color hasn't changed one bit between his 11 week photo and his 15 month photo. He's in his short summer cut right now, or else he'd still be a round ball of fur with two slits for eyes and a tiny button nose midst all the hair:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Luke is simply ADORABLE!!!!*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Luke is absolutely gorgeous! I love the fact that he held on to his gorgeous apricot coloring. I wish they all would.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Okay, THIS is my all time favorite picture of Jammies in the palm of her daddy's hand. This was the first day he held her. I promise not to send anymore "all time favorite" pictures for a day or so, unless I absolutely have to, then I will! :gossip:*

View attachment 24851


----------

